# Drill Bits



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff needs some good bits for drilling steel and masonry. He mentioned possibly getting a set of cobalt bits. So the research and procurement department (me) is finding sets that the reviews are either best thing since sliced bread or worst piece of junk every bought. I am now skipping public opinion and bringing it right to the Hay Talk experts. I'm not looking for the truly professional quality but better than for occasional handyman project. For light steel and wood the Do It Best brand bits have worked well for us for years. Have bought individual bits for different purposes and bought replacements for the old sets from years past that most likely nothing is from the original  . Time to get a decent set.

1. Do cobalt bits need to only be used in drill press? Something from one manufacturer sounded that way.

2. Depending on answer to #1, what would be best bit for corded/cordless drill when you just somehow can't get the entire piece of equipment on the drill press?

3. Are the M42 cobalts a better choice than M35s for the price or is it with usage?

4. Any masonry bit recommendations

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've never cared for cobalt as they are spendy and tend to break instead of just chip. Been more than happy getting bits from this place. About 30 minutes from me and very reasonably priced.

http://wintersdrillbitcity.com/


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

Completely agree with Stack, Winters has excellent drill bits and we get great use life from them. Used to buy from them at National Farm Machinery Show, but have missed them the past couple years.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Have seen them at NFMS but haven't bought any from them (yet). Fixing to e-mail him now. Thanks for the info.

Shelia


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

DeWalt makes good masonry bits. Their regular HSS twist bits are good too. Years ago I bought a 29 piece set of Craftsman twist bits. They were good. Expect to spend up to $100 on a good set of 29 1/16”-1/2” twist bits. Don’t fall for the cheap junk. Even the $15 29 piece sets are worth only their weight in scrap metal. Milwaukee is another name I trust.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Dewalts pilot point 29 pc set is my go to.  Decent price point, not good for Stainless steel though.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

One of the best small buys you could get is a "drill doctor" it will sharpen must bits that AREN'T like the above pic. No need to throw away a bit just because it's dull or chipped, just resharpen it and keep using.... And turning any bit too fast will dull it....

Like this, their are several to chose from....

https://www.amazon.com/Drill-Doctor-High-Speed-TiN-coated-Adjustable/dp/B07CSHX7SX/ref=asc_df_B07CSHX7SX/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309763890402&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15286494536116996031&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010480&hvtargid=pla-568150050168&psc=1


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

SCtrailrider said:


> One of the best small buys you could get is a "drill doctor" it will sharpen must bits that AREN'T like the above pic. No need to throw away a bit just because it's dull or chipped, just resharpen it and keep using.... And turning any bit too fast will dull it....
> 
> Like this, their are several to chose from....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Drill-Doctor-High-Speed-TiN-coated-Adjustable/dp/B07CSHX7SX/ref=asc_df_B07CSHX7SX/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309763890402&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15286494536116996031&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010480&hvtargid=pla-568150050168&psc=1


Have the "Drill Doctor". Jeff also sharpened with grinder ever since he had bits -- I don't think there has ever been a bit thrown away that could be resharpened, and some that couldn't . Too many of our bits are beyond the doctor and life support needs to be disconnected.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> .. And turning any bit too fast will dull it....


This is what I was taught years ago by a neighbor that was definitely 'old school' tool & die man. Speed means heat and enough heat will mess every drill bit up. Now, I don't know if he ever had experience with diamond tipped drill bits. I know that I got my drill press on the slowest speed and sometimes I get some good use out of cheap bits. But if I'm drilling a lot of holes, all bets are off.

I might have to spend some of my hay money on some of these recommend better bits. 

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

stack em up said:


> I've never cared for cobalt as they are spendy and tend to break instead of just chip. Been more than happy getting bits from this place. About 30 minutes from me and very reasonably priced.
> 
> http://wintersdrillbitcity.com/





purdue_boilermaker said:


> Completely agree with Stack, Winters has excellent drill bits and we get great use life from them. Used to buy from them at National Farm Machinery Show, but have missed them the past couple years.


E-mail from Winters has USA Fluid. Y'all have any experience with it?

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> E-mail from Winters has USA Fluid. Y'all have any experience with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shelia


Never used that, I've always used Mistic Metal Mover, and Max from Winters said that's excellent stuff to use as well


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

r82230 said:


> This is what I was taught years ago by a neighbor that was definitely 'old school' tool & die man. Speed means heat and enough heat will mess every drill bit up. Now, I don't know if he ever had experience with diamond tipped drill bits. I know that I got my drill press on the slowest speed and sometimes I get some good use out of cheap bits. But if I'm drilling a lot of holes, all bets are off.
> 
> I might have to spend some of my hay money on some of these recommend better bits.
> 
> Larry


Speed kills bits. When I built our hay spear I had to drill and 1 1/8 hole in 1/2 steal, our drill press could not run slow enough and we burnt up the bit. We ended up using my uncle's hand crank press drill and it went trough it like butter.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a set of cobalt bits that I use only when needed. They are hard and brittle, acting about like glass. If the bit wanders from straight, it breaks, if it gets caught it doesn't chip the corner off, it breaks. I save them for hardened stuff and use a more general purpose bit for mild steel.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't think anyone has addressed your question on what bits to use for masonry and concrete. I prefer the carbide tipped bits, they seem to last longer. I you are using them in a hammer drill make you get ones that are rated for a hammer drill. I usually buy what is at my local lumber yard what ever brand they happen to carry, and when they no longer drill I toss them. If you are going to do a lot of drilling into concrete I would recommend using a SDS hammer drill.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, definitely use an SDS style drill and carbide tipped bits for percussion drilling. The difference between a normal chuck and SDS is day and night when drilling concrete, even when both are percussion.


----------

